# Firefox congelando tela! <RESOLVIDO>

## mfdzerohour

Boa Noite,

    O Firefox anda congelando a tela (pagina da web) demora aproximadamente 15 a 30 segundos para retornar ao normal, (digitar textos ou mesmo rolar a pagina para baixo) quando minimizo a janela (quando esta congelada) ele mostra a barra de titulo e as bordas da pagina o centro (contéudo) fica transparante, apesar de não atualizar a tela (o que se passa por trás do firefox), já tentei compilar ou usar o pacote já compilado mas ambas as versões apresentam o mesmo problema, não apresenteva esse problema com o firefox 2.0.0.4! Será algum tipo de bug ou algo errado com meu PC, minha placa de video é i845 da intel compilada como built-in no kernel, não esta como modulo, já mudei também a placa de video para VESA mas apresenta o problema do mesmo jeito!Last edited by mfdzerohour on Thu Aug 09, 2007 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Não consigo ter qualquer ideia do que esteja a causar o teu problema mas já tentaste ver nos logs em /var/logs ??

As vezes pode haver algum problema imperceptível a primeira vista, lembro-me de ter tido problemas com gmplayer só por causa de não ter um ficheiro de configuração ...... e a solução passou por criar o ficheiro vazio .... 

Experimenta mudar o nome da pasta ~.firefox para .firefox.old e voltar a abrir o firefox desta forma ele vai recriar a pasta com configurações por defeito as vezes pode haver algum problema nas mesmas ....

Abre o firefox dentro de uma linha de comandos para ver se aparece algum erro na consola quando este abre, as vezes so assim e que encontro problemas em alguns programas .....

----------

## mfdzerohour

Não sei porque, mas realmente apagando o profile dele resolveu o problema, de congelamento da tela

----------

## baldeante

 *mfdzerohour wrote:*   

> Não sei porque, mas realmente apagando o profile dele resolveu o problema, de congelamento da tela

 

Também não sei responder porque mas já reparei que am alguns programas instalados existe conflito com o profile antigo eu deduzo que seja devido a diferença de versões e da forma como a versão anterior e a nova interpretam ou gravam informação no profile ....

----------

